
Jailed hacker allowed into IT class, hacks prison computers - Libertatea
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57572282-71/jailed-hacker-allowed-into-it-class-hacks-prison-computers/#.UTSCHbTy72k.hackernews
======
laumars
I love the reporting in that article. No details what so ever; they basically
just reiterated the headline several dozen times for content.

